# I've seen these before bu never thought...



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've seen these before bu never thought they would fetch so much. I may have to try and make one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5912653658


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

thought that was a little high myself mybe he is gonna try to save some of the cars for runners just an idea


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I heard that the little brown junkyard dog has papers. That's what drove the price so high.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually I heard the dog can read the paper and talk!

He's fond of saying 'Some people have more money than brains' ! 


NICK DANGER


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

nick danger said:


> He's fond of saying 'Some people have more money than brains' !
> 
> NICK DANGER



:jest: :jest: rr


----------

